# no morning sickness-a bad sign?



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

I am just entering my 7th week of pregnancy. I don't quite believe it myself yet and have a few concerns. I even did another pregnancy test at the weekend and it was positive. My only symptoms are backache, sore nipples and fatigue. I haven't had any feeling sick or sickness yet. Is this a bad sign? Wikipedia says that ladies with no m/s are more likely to have a m/c or a child with birth defects- this is horrifying- I am hoping you can say it is baloney! My mum had a m/c with her first pregnancy and had m/s with her successful pregnancies. 

Kind Regards

Flowers


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Ignore Wikipedia!!!!!!! Some women don't have any symptoms at all, and are fine. you sound to be doing fine, and you may find that the sickness starts this week. If it doesn't though, its NOT a problem,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Emilycaitlin for taking the time to reply to me. Will try to chill out!

Flowers


----------

